# Sandbeck Park House Hunt, home of Lord and Lady Scarborough



## gsgary

First try with slide only shoot B+W and a few colour negs, Fuji Astia (8 years out of date) in an M4-P with 28mmF2 Ultron
Quick scans, need to spend a bit of time sorting colour out 
1






2





3





4


----------

